# Letters of the Imperium...



## crack3rjack3d (Mar 11, 2008)

Access Granted: Ordos Hereticus Archive 

Classification: Tertiary Conjecture of Heretical Activities
Clearance: Ordos Sub-Restrictive Archive
Encryption: Grox-Gothic
Date: 786.M41
Author: Santvs the Amused, Ordos Dialogvs
Subject: Communications assumed coded heretical ciphers

Blessed Ordos Hereticus members, it came to my attention that many of the decryption requests we have received for assumed heretical cyphers must have been mislabeled from your most holy offices. After berating several members of the Adeptus Astropathica, and the Adeptus Mechanicum for flaws I assumed must have resided within their duties, I have been instructed that a treatise on the likely hood of heretical cyphers must be undertaken to lighten the load on the members of my ordos- so as to assure the most efficient discovery of profane communications for the revered Ordos Hereticus. The following will be the begging of my efforts in the clarification of these issues.

For the Emperor,
Santvs the Amused


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

looks good look forward to more


----------

